# upgrading to kernel 2.6 hazards

## pjv

Some things I didn't read anywhere else (and thus had to solve myself) about going from 2.4.x to 2.6 and that I'd like to share with the community: (not another mini-howto I hope)

- You NEED /dev/pts

-->> For people who are getting "Failed to calculate module dependencies" at init:

Which modules are autoloaded is now set in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6! Move your old autoload settings from /etc/modules.autoload to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 and DELETE /etc/modules.autoload (or rename or disablke as you like it; safer). I first tought it had something to do with module-in it-tools but it doesn't.

- If you get problems with your Synaptics touchpad: I had problems with (serio, atkbd.o, no core input in xfree). You have to update the synaptics_drv.o and unfortunately modify your XF86Config. Read other posts about it. The synaptics_drv.o that comes with XFree (even the latest) or something else DOES NOT WORK. You really have to download it from the external site!

- ...

Good luck!   :Surprised: 

Btw: my kernel now kinda works; I'm not noticing any speed difference but that's ok.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mothbitten

Emerging module-init-tools fixed the "failed to calculate module dependencies" for me when I switched.

----------

## Etienne

I switched recently to 2.6, and I experienced a strange problem...not realy a problem, in fact, but it almost made me throw my screen off the window...

I have two ethernet cards, one uses dhcp, the other not. During boot, it kept saying 

```

Failed to bring eth0 up

```

which was the card using dhcp. The strangiest thing was that the card seemed to work perfectly. In fact the thing was that the two cards had switched their order, eth0 had become eth1 "et vice-versa"...I wonder if someone can explain this...

----------

## pjv

That's really strange indeed  :Smile: . And ofcourse not very handy!

PS: I would like to add to my first post that deleting modules.autoload solved the porblem for me at that time (for some reasons it was using that one and not the one for kernel 2.6 even with correct installment of module-init-tools). I think that that problem can have different causes. In the mean time the problem has re-appeared with me (for another cause). Fortunately it's not crucial.  :Very Happy: 

----------

